# Referrals - Please Don't



## The DIS Moderator Team

Referrals and Referral Links are not allowed on the DIS. 

From the DIS Guidelines:

"_7.  ADVERTISING: The advertisers/sponsors who you see on the DIS are carefully chosen. While we welcome discussion of them as well as other businesses that you have information or questions about, if it's determined that you are using the DIS to promote a commercial venture, you will lose your posting privileges. This includes choosing a username/signature that refers to your business. In addition, links to the company's website will be blocked. *Also note that we do not want the boards to be used for solicitations or for requesting referrals.* Requests for advertising can be directed to Corey@wdwinfo.com for consideration._"


Please do not post any links where you (or someone else) may personally benefit and do not post any request to receive a referral. We have had to remove hundreds of such posts on the Budget Board (with only a warning), but will begin issuing infractions for any future referral violations. Post links and make requests at your own risk. This includes using the DIS PM system to request or provide these referrals.

Thanks in advance for your cooperation.


----------

